# youth basketball in Firenze?



## CaWineWoman (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

Just moved near Florence and my son's rural school does not have a basketball team of any sort. Anyone know of a youth league or after school program? My son is 13 and a fairly good player.

Thanks for any tips!


----------

